# EMails PHPBB2



## me2k (16. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich habe hier auf meinem IIS Server PHP mit mySQL aktiviert. Danach hab ich das (vielleicht kennt ihr es ja) PHPBB2 Board installiert. Das hat alles sehr gut geklappt. Nur bekommt man bei der registrierung keine bestätigungsmail. Jetzt fragt ihr euch wieso ich euch dann mit dem Problem komme. Weil ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe ob ich PHP noch rigendwie was einstellen muss, damit der überhaupt mails versenden kann. Ich meine da muss doch irgednwo festgelegt werden, wie der das womit sendet (ich hab da auf dem gebiet absolut keine Ahnung). Brauch ich da nen eigenen Mailserver ?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht in etwa was ich meine

Gruß
Me2k


----------



## mageDSA (25. Juni 2002)

Jup Du brauchst nen SMTP (Single Mail Transfer Protokol)
Server  

Und in der PHP.ini musst Du das angeben.
[mail function]
SMTP			=	HIER			;for win32 only
sendmail_from	=	mail@web.de ;for win32 only
;sendmail_path	=						;for unix only, may supply arguments as well (default is 'sendmail -t -i')

HIER ist entweder eine IP oder DNS 

Beispiel: 192.4.53.233 
Beispiel: smtp.mail.de 

ansonsten gehts net.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben 

Danke


----------



## me2k (25. Juni 2002)

Danke, das klappt !


----------



## mageDSA (25. Juni 2002)

kein Problem


----------

